# Giving Away a SWEET Floating Lanyard



## nodakoutdoors.com

With the new forum I'm giving away a nice Floating Lanyard.

Unfortunetly, there's no site to show the lanyard but trust me it's very nice.

I had to dig to find this, and I haven't seen one like this in stores.

Simply post up telling me what you think of the new site and you're in the drawing. I'll choose 10 finalists in 2 weeks, and the NASDAQ closing will decide the winner.

Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## Miller

Put me down!

Thanks Chris, site looks awesome! :beer:


----------



## FACE

Marsh hunter I am! Put me down too! Again, great site!


----------



## mallard

Nice site Chris.You can throw my name in too.


----------



## blackdog

Great site Chris, seems like there is a better exchange of information than on other sites.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hook me up!! :beer: As far as the site goes well words can't describe! All the dudes have been first class! Tons of info and have not seen any bad attitudes! Keep up the great work! Leo


----------



## Qwack

Revisions to site look great but two complaints:

1. The "bell" (or whatever you call it) next to the thread topic doesn't seem to change colors when there is a new post that I haven't read.

2. For some reason, after viewing the site, all I can think about is John Deere.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hey Qwack,

I guess I should be thankful I am color blind! hehe

Leo


----------



## NDMALLARD

count me in :beer:


----------



## JustinG

add me to the list! also think the new site is great. I've learned a lot.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

The site, as always, is first class; just like the webmaster.


----------



## grnhd

The new site is great.I really enjoy it.


----------



## pappyhat

Great site, very informative. Looking forward to my 11th straight October hunt in ND. Am ND born and raised. I will be visiting friends and relatives in the Steele, Minot, and Oakes area this trip. Keep up the good work, you also have great contributors. #1 ND NON-REZ.


----------



## KEN W

Nice...put me in too chris...even though I don't call worth a darn,and my dog doesn't listen anyway.


----------



## GooseBuster3

One HELL of a site Chris!! Put me in the drawing.


----------



## Dakota Kid

Chris the new site looks great! Sign me up!


----------



## ShineRunner

New site looks great. By the looks you have put a lot of work in to it, lots of good information. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

How about a little camo background? Just kidding nice changes will have to see how it works over the next couple weeks. Front page is great and first class.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

I just lovvve the logo. Looks like it took skillz. :wink: :beer: I'll send ya the store top Monday bro.

Everything looks great from here, still can't see the main page but maybe my cookies haven't caught up yet.


----------



## NDJ

I miss having the DL fishing report right under the hot topics.....other than that it looks good....


----------



## Decoyer

Awesome Site. Put me in


----------



## DuckBuster

Chris-
The new site looks great. I was a little surprised at the change when I logged on today. Guess I wasn't expecting it. GOOD LUCK THIS FALL,BOYS!! :sniper:


----------



## djleye

Great job as always Chris!! Glad someone understands this stuff!!!!


----------



## fishhook

Haven't looked around too much. But from what I see the new site looks grrrreeeaaat. Thanks!!


----------



## Field Hunter

Nice looking site update.


----------



## bioman

Chris:

Sign me up. I like the color scheme. Also, I just took a quick gander at the memberlist 999, congratulations 8)


----------



## duckman53821

Love the updates. Great site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Red Dog

I'm in. Site looks great. Makes me look forward to coming to "work". Thanks


----------



## scott

I truely enjoyed your old sight...this will only make it better


----------



## tsodak

Looks good to me, I would like in.


----------



## Matt Jones

As always, you can count me in. :lol:


----------



## duckayce

I am new to this site but its great ! Thanks! And put me in the drawing


----------



## Rick Davis

Great site!! Looking forward to hunting season. I check your site daily for fishing reports and hunting. Keep up the great work!!! :sniper:


----------



## stevepike

Great site. I am used to the new color scheme now and like it. A floating lanyard could be useful when the kids "help me" this fall.

Congrats on busting 1000!


----------



## skyball

got buried. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Miller

How can I pass on Hustad recommended gear?!?!  Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddy

Put my name in the hat too. Love the new site format.

Big Daddy


----------



## ChrisP

So if I post twice does that double my chances?

When is the giveaway scheduled?


----------



## joel barber

Chris,

Wonderful job with this site. Its a tremendous resource especially for the NR who unfortunately can not live in ND. Count me in.


----------



## jp

Very nice sight. Put me into the drawing please!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

ChrisP said:


> So if I post twice does that double my chances?
> 
> When is the giveaway scheduled?


I'll pick the names Sunday, and we'll shoot for the NASDAQ shootoff on Monday, Aug. 18th. That way the winner will have it before the season. :beer:


----------



## Scraper

Nice new look.

I could use a new lanyard for my Debander.


----------



## Dan Bueide

New site is 5x5 as far as I'm concerned - show me the lanyard!


----------



## SJB

Chris:

Thank you for putting this awesome site together. It has a variety for both the sportman as well as the bureaucrat. I especally appreciate all of the views from all over the United States.

Hope to meet you some day. Put me down for your drawing.

SJB
Colorado


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Signup is over.

Here are the 10 random drawn winners:

Decoyer - 1 
SJB - 2 
Face - 3 
Porkchop - 4 
Qwack - 5 
JustinG - 6 
pappyhat - 7 
Austin Bachmeier - 8 
scott - 9 
BigDaddy - 0

We will let the closing of the NASDAQ on Monday, August 18th decide the winner. If your number is the final cent of the NASDAQ, you win!

Good Luck to the finalists!


----------



## FACE

COME ONNNNNNNNN....................... 3!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Rooting for 4!!! Hell I feel lucky just getting drawn for the top 10! :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Upon further review, the site sucks. jk


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Dan Bueide said:


> Upon further review, the site sucks. jk


Never a dull moment with you Dan. :toofunny:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The NASDAQ is closed at 1739.49 ( http://www.nasdaq.com/ )

Congratulations scott!

Please PM me your mailing address and I'll get it out to you tomorrow.


----------



## FACE

YEAH! I'm with Dan on this one too!!! JK  :beer: 
Congrats Scott!  
Chris, keep up the good work on this site! Looking forward to the store!
CHEERS :beer:


----------



## bradsark

sign me up!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sorry guys, the contest is over.

There will be another next month.


----------

